# Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro (2009 #01)



## HotSpot (5 Jan 2009 às 11:13)

*Tópico de Indíce e Resumos do Evento.*


*Previsões *

- Análise Modelos, Previsões e Alertas Oficiais
- Seguimento e Discussão das Previsões do Tempo - Início |  Fim


*Seguimento*

- Seg.Especial Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009


*Fotografia/Vídeo/Reportagens *

- Neve e Gelo em Portugal - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009
- Neve na Covilhã - 9 Janeiro 2009
- Nevão em Guimarães - 9 Janeiro 2009 
- Portalegre - Nevão 10 Janeiro 2008 
- Elvas - Geada, gelo e até alguma NEVE (9 e 10JAN2009)
- Neve em Torre de Moncorvo
- Neve no Porto - 9 de Janeiro de 2009
- Neve em Bragança_13 de Janeiro de 2009


----------



## iceworld (12 Jan 2009 às 00:36)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Este evento foi para mim pessoalmente uma desilusão muito,muito grande. Confesso que fiquei afectado como nunca me tinha acontecido.
A ânsia de ver nevar na terra natal deixou-me de tal modo que não visitei o fórum durante mais de 24horas. 
Mas tive o prazer de conhecer e partilhar uma 1ª caçada(falhada) com o Vitamos a quem envio um abraço.
De qualquer forma foram dias memoráveis! 

Julgo que serão já cerca de 20 anos sem nevar aqui em Coimbra.


----------



## Aristocrata (12 Jan 2009 às 00:49)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*



iceworld disse:


> Este evento foi para mim pessoalmente uma desilusão muito,muito grande. Confesso que fiquei afectado como nunca me tinha acontecido.
> 
> Julgo que serão já cerca de 20 anos sem nevar aqui em Coimbra.



Com o aquecimento global e o clima como tinha estado nos últimos 10 anos confesso que tinha perdido a espectativa de ver nevar desta forma...mas a natureza é pródiga nestas surpresas...Tem calma que um dia destes poderás ter a tão aguardada queda de neve. Só não saberemos quando mas que ela virá não há dúvidas.


----------



## ac_cernax (12 Jan 2009 às 01:54)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Bem, nem sei como eide classificar este ultimo evento, mas posso adiantar ja que não surprerou as minhas espectativas.

*Mas vou dizer o que merece de nota este dias por aqui:*

- Uns dias com temperaturas minimas negativas, com formação de gelo e geada, não foi mau, contudo ficou aquem do esperado, pois não conseguiu congelar a agua d'um tanque que ja vi congelar em anos passados.
- Quanto à esperada neve, pois tive-a, mas muito, muito aquem das espectativas, pois a falta de precipitação mais uma vez deitou tudo por terra, nao foi alem, dum floco aqui outro ali, sem qualquer tipo de acumulação.
Passados quase 10 anos da ultima vez que nevou, toda a noite com acumulação, não sei se eide chamar isto nevar. Eu sei que houve gente que nem um floco viu, mas está-me a custar este evento fraco subtituir a marca do outro.

Nota positiva: Não veio a acumulação de neve a mim, fui eu a ela, com uma visita nocturna à serra (aprox. 1100m) onde tava a nevar e com acumulação, onde tirei algumas fotos, que se quiserem post aqui.

Abraço a todos!


----------



## bewild (12 Jan 2009 às 02:30)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Bem visto já ter terminado o acompanhamento à entrada fria irei me prenunciar sobre a mesma.

Nota positiva: As temperaturas foram bastante baixas o que deu para registar minimas bastante agradáveis no meu caso (-0,9ºC na madrugada de dia 10).

Nota negativa: Fez falta precipitação, pois se calha a existir um pouco mais de precipitação poderia ter tornando ainda a queda de neve mais agradável (nos locais onde tal aconteceu).

Para finalizar, não foi mau mas podia ter sido melhor!

Que venham mais acontecimentos metereológicos pois tal como foi dito na reportagem da SIC "...quanto pior forem as condições melhor"!!! Acrescento também uma nota melhor desde que não existam danos fisicos nem materias inrreparáveis de resto, força!!!

Abraços e boa noite...


----------



## Nashville (12 Jan 2009 às 02:47)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

boas.


realmente este seguimento meteorológico vai ficar na memória de muita gente
ausente e presente

de facto tambem será a minha ultima intervenção neste tópico,
mas vou andando por aqui mediante o meu tempo disponível....

que venham mais acontecimentos destes.
para nos mantém a chama acesa para sempre que possível vir aqui dar uma espreitadela.

estou impressionado como à tanta gente ""preocupada"" se é assim que poderei chamar ou realmente somos mesmo ""meteoluocos""


só quero registar aqui uma cena:

que venham mais acontecimentos destes que é disto que o meu povinho gosta



cumps Nashville


----------



## João Soares (12 Jan 2009 às 12:55)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Deste evento, aqui vão as minimas registadas:



Dia5-6(Segunda-Terça): *6,2ºC*​[*]Dia 6-7(Terça-Quarta): *3,0ºC*
[*]Dia 7-8(Quarta-Quinta): *1,4ºC*
[*]Dia 8-9(Quinta-Sexta): *+0,1ºC*
[*]Dia 9-10(Sexta-Sábado): *-1,6ºC*
[*]Dia 10-11(Sábado-Domingo): *-1,4ºC*
[*]Dia 11-12(Domingo-Segunda): *2,6ºC*​

As máximas registadas:



Dia5 (Segunda): *13,4ºC*​[*]Dia 6 (Terça): *11,4ºC*
[*]Dia 7 (Quarta): *10,9ºC*
[*]Dia 8 (Quinta): *8,6ºC*
[*]Dia 9 (Sexta): *5.2ºC*
[*]Dia 10 (Sábado): *7,7ºC*
[*]Dia 11 (Domingo): *10,7ºC*​

Houve precipitação, mas não tive a sorte de ver em forma de neve, por poucos metros (vivo a 46metros de altitude, e em Gaia a cota de neve rondou os 80metros)


----------



## AnDré (12 Jan 2009 às 14:30)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

E pronto...
Por aqui uma ligeira brisa do quadrante sul, dita o fim desta entrada fria.
Estou com 13,6ºC. Uma temperatura já na média para o mês em que estamos.

Resumo dos últimos dias:
*
Dia____Tmin_____ Tmáx _____ Precipitação*
07_____4,7ºC______9,0ºC__________0,0
08_____0,6ºC______8,0ºC__________0,0
09____ *-0,9ºC* _____8,4ºC__________0,0
10_____1,0ºC______8,4ºC__________0,6
11_____2,6ºC_____ 10,5ºC _________0,0
12_____2,3ºC ______ ---- __________ 0,0


----------



## Daniel Vilão (12 Jan 2009 às 14:43)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Resumo destes últimos dias por aqui:


----------



## *Dave* (12 Jan 2009 às 14:50)

*Re: Entrada Fria - 5 a 11 Janeiro 2009 (2009 #01)*

Este é o resumo de dia *5 até dia 11 de Janeiro*.











Destaque para a queda de neve no dia 8, que fez a HR subir.


----------

